# Nutro warning!



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone feeding Nutro? I would stick away from this food!:frown:


FDA Confirms Probe of NUTRO Pet Food Deaths, Illnesses


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

It's amazing how many people think Nutro is a great food.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

The FDA is investigating it, but have they found any problems?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have heard more bad reviews than any good reviews with this dog food. An aquaintence of mine thru my sons basketball team, ( which he is not on anymore) had been feeding their mastiff Nutro because she said it is what agreed with him and she told me that they bought a bag back in the end of 2008 around november december dont know exactly when but her dog had a violent reaction to the food. Her dog did die he was between 8 and 9 years of age. Now I know these are big dogs and probably do not have a long life span, but she seems to think it was the food that did the dog in so its just a sad story. Now I am not saying that other dogs will not do well on this food, many may. I just want to put it out there that their are many people having problems so be careful with this product!


Consumer complaints about Nutro Pet Foods
Nutro Dog Food - Urgent Dog Food Review - Dog Central


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 9, 2009)

*Other Nutro products*

Is Innova products a concern as well, since it is made by Nutro?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Innova is made by Natura, not Nutro.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

*nutro and natura two diffrent companies*

These are the good products~:biggrin:Innova, Evo, California Natural, Healthwise, Mother Nature ,Karma are made by the Natura company! They are in no way related to the nutro products! 

http://www.naturapet.com/:biggrin: Good

These are the bad products~:frown:

```
[QUOTE]Nutro is Nutro Max, Nutro Natural Choice, Nutro Ultra, Greenies dental chews!

http://www.nutroproducts.com/dog.shtml[/QUOTE]
```
:frown: Bad


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

A while back (6-8 months ago?) I spoke with a Nutro rep at PetCo - she told me the food was not good - too much of some mineral or something. Said the company was aware of it but denying it. I already didn't feed Nutro - but thought it interesting that the rep admitted it to me.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My friend who's a Nutro rep told me she got some info on this from Nutro the other day and that apparently consumer affairs only got a few complaints and now they're blowing it way out of proportion and they're very vigorous in their testing so it's just people being paranoid because the food didn't work for their dog doesnt mean it wont work at all. I told her that actually consumeraffairs.com has well over 500 complaints and I've read through most of them so Nutro is probably trying to gloss over it like they do all their other problems. I love it when people are in denial about things like this, but she needs the job so I guess whatever it takes to feel good about what you're doing for money in this economy, right?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

TippysMom said:


> A while back (6-8 months ago?) I spoke with a Nutro rep at PetCo - she told me the food was not good - too much of some mineral or something. Said the company was aware of it but denying it. I already didn't feed Nutro - but thought it interesting that the rep admitted it to me.


I had the nutro rep tell me her dogs were on this "JUNK" (she did not say junk I am haha) but she told me her dogs were on this for the past 10 years and did great. I even had two bags (UGH) in my cart took them home and returned them the next day after reading the horror stories! I am sorry but I tend to believe people are telling the truth about this product and especially after I had heard the horror story from my sons friends Mom in basketball! She did say she believed that the food had somehting to do with the death of her dog! That is enough for me to hear! Their are so many other products (dog foods) out there that I tend to stick away from Diamond, Mars well just brands that have a bad reputation and the low quality foods!! That is very nice I think that the rep you spoke with spoke truthfully! We need more out there like that one! Not the ones who tell us that their dogs are doing great for the past 10 years on this "JUNK"! Thanks for that info!:biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> My friend who's a Nutro rep told me she got some info on this from Nutro the other day and that apparently consumer affairs only got a few complaints and now they're blowing it way out of proportion and they're very vigorous in their testing so it's just people being paranoid because the food didn't work for their dog doesnt mean it wont work at all. I told her that actually consumeraffairs.com has well over 500 complaints and I've read through most of them so Nutro is probably trying to gloss over it like they do all their other problems. I love it when people are in denial about things like this, but she needs the job so I guess whatever it takes to feel good about what you're doing for money in this economy, right?


Ha I agree with the reps needing their jobs and will tell you anything for their product to be sold! I had the Bil Jack rep try to sell me on that garbage by giving me a sample. I looked at the ingrediants after she went thru telling two of us how her dog was sick and did great on this food. It was all by products and gee was it molasses in it just horrible. I told her I could not believe her dog improved on this food! It was not what I would want to give my dogs! The other person she tried to give the sample to did not want hers either! We are all very fortuante for premium quality dog food and very informed consumers! Ugh your so right some of these reps will tell you anything to sell their garbage!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That's funny about Bil Jac, I talked to two people last week, completely unrelated random strangers and they said they were feeding Bil Jac. I told them they should try something more all natural and they both (separate days I talked to these people) gave me a confused stare and said, "I thought it was all natural, that's what the rep told me!" 

So I talk to them about corn, molasses, chemical preservatives, and they say, "Well I this food doesn't have any of that in it, that's why I got it in the first place." Which cracked me up, of course. So I showed them the ingredients label and the older man I talked to, of course, was ego-bruised from having a 22 year old girl know more about the dog food he was feeding than he did and said it was working just fine and he was going to stick with it by golly. I pet his rather small Great Dane and asked him if it always sheds and had dandruff like this, to which he replied that the dog simply needed a bath and walked off with the food. 

On the other hand, the younger woman I talked to who was probably around my age was horrified and angry for being duped and decided not to buy the food anymore. It just amazes me what some people will believe without even checking it out and reading the ingredients for themselves. I mean, if a rep is telling you there's no corn or chemical preservatives in their food, when there clearly is right there on the label, obviously they're lying to you. But I digress.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> That's funny about Bil Jac, I talked to two people last week, completely unrelated random strangers and they said they were feeding Bil Jac. I told them they should try something more all natural and they both (separate days I talked to these people) gave me a confused stare and said, "I thought it was all natural, that's what the rep told me!"
> 
> So I talk to them about corn, molasses, chemical preservatives, and they say, "Well I this food doesn't have any of that in it, that's why I got it in the first place." Which cracked me up, of course. So I showed them the ingredients label and the older man I talked to, of course, was ego-bruised from having a 22 year old girl know more about the dog food he was feeding than he did and said it was working just fine and he was going to stick with it by golly. I pet his rather small Great Dane and asked him if it always sheds and had dandruff like this, to which he replied that the dog simply needed a bath and walked off with the food. On the other hand, the younger woman I talked to who was probably around my age was horrified and angry for being duped and decided not to buy the food anymore. It just amazes me what some people will believe without even checking it out and reading the ingredients for themselves. I mean, if a rep is telling you there's no corn or chemical preservatives in their food, when there clearly is right there on the label, obviously they're lying to you. But I digress.


I am amazed how some people just do not read the label! All these reps have to do is say read the ingrediants! But then again the people need to also know what ingreidants to look for! Some people may find this too much homework to do that is how the reps get them by telling them things they don't know about! When I was looking for a better quality food for my dogs the girl who is younger than I am said just read the ingrediants! That is how I got hooked on getting much much better quality food :biggrin:reading! I looked things up and learned which is the best thing i was ever told read the label! But I have to admit these reps are very very knowledgeable at hmmmm hate to say lieing becasue they may actually believe what they are pushing! But ewwww I just hate to have things pushed on me haha! Great Danes only get so many years so that is such a shame that he thought Bil Jack (Bil Junk) was good! How sad! Premium foods cost more but in the long run well you know you feed less and its so good for them! UGH! These stores need to post signs! "READ THE INGREDIANT LIST" also they need to know why by products & fillers are no good! Gee they might need alot of signs up hahahahaha!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I would LOVE it if they did that and had a little guide to how to understand ingredients. But then most of their food wouldnt get bought anymore haha. I got to school a nice Nutro rep this weekend while discussing Bil-Junk who was confused as to why I'd think that by-products are better than corn gluten meal. Because obviously Bil-Junk has lots of by-products and Nutro has lots of corn gluten meal. So I explained it to him, at first he seemed a little upset that I would tell him something opposite of what he's been "taught" all along, but then seemed to understand it, or at least didn't argue back and said I made sense and had given him something to think about.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> I would LOVE it if they did that and had a little guide to how to understand ingredients. But then most of their food wouldnt get bought anymore haha. I got to school a nice Nutro rep this weekend while discussing Bil-Junk who was confused as to why I'd think that by-products are better than corn gluten meal. Because obviously Bil-Junk has lots of by-products and Nutro has lots of corn gluten meal. So I explained it to him, at first he seemed a little upset that I would tell him something opposite of what he's been "taught" all along, but then seemed to understand it, or at least didn't argue back and said I made sense and had given him something to think about.


Ha Ha!! You probably through the rep for a loop and through the ringer haha!
Education is the key! And actually it is so easy to do! I hope this guy actually understood what you were talking about I wonder though some people are defensive when told things that there people have taught them! They seem to take sides then! I hope he really checks into what you said so he can actually get it right or gee maybe a differnt job than what he is doing now haha! As for the education part I wish I had had this knowledge when I was nievely (sp?) going to the vet and since they started my dogs on SD the puppy package I was so uneducated I thought hey good enough for a vet good enough for my dogs thinking it was the best of the best! Ugh how little I knew at that time and how much I have learned now! Thank goodness haha! So kudos to you for talking to that rep and setting him straight! Now lets pray he takes the knowledge with him and uses it correctly! Let me know if you see him hopefuly he will be representing a better company or have a diffrent job thats what I hope! Your post was a good one!


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

I heard about this a few days ago and I cringed...I can't tell you how many people I know that feed their dogs Nutro and refuse to believe that it is NOT a good food  I feel so sorry for those dogs that are on it and have the chance of becoming very sick or worse... :frown:


----------



## vicfran (May 11, 2009)

*Help on food!*

Hi everyone,
I fed my dogs nutro natural choice but they would vomit every 2 months or so and after what I read I changed it to Natural Balance potato and duck. Well, one of my shelties loves it and the other will not eat it- she did at first- so I put her back on the nutro. Last night the one who eats the natural balance got some of the nutro and he was really sick- vomiting and he is urinating a lot and dribbling some- like he has an infection! I took him to the the vet and they did blood and urine tests and I will not have the results until tomorrow- but the vet does not like either of the foods and suggest I use Science Diet. I am so frustrated trying to do what is best for them- and now one will only eat Nutro- the other has a bladder problem and I am at my wit's end! Also, the one is SO fussy I doubt if I can get her to eat anything else. They are both 5 year old shelties! Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

vicfran said:


> the vet does not like either of the foods and suggest I use Science Diet.


of COURSE the vet suggests SD. DOn't listen, vets are not educated on pet nutrition at all, and what little education they do get, is often sponsored by SD. Go figure. 
I'd take even the picky dog off of Nutro. Get that junk ot of your house. I believe in letting your dogs eat what they want, so long as they are eating quality food. Try a few different of the quality kibbles, your pup is bound to like at least one of them. You can even tempt them with wet food. Obviously if it's making your dogs sick it's no good!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

vicfran said:


> Hi everyone,
> I fed my dogs nutro natural choice but they would vomit every 2 months or so and after what I read I changed it to Natural Balance potato and duck. Well, one of my shelties loves it and the other will not eat it- she did at first- so I put her back on the nutro. Last night the one who eats the natural balance got some of the nutro and he was really sick- vomiting and he is urinating a lot and dribbling some- like he has an infection! I took him to the the vet and they did blood and urine tests and I will not have the results until tomorrow- but the vet does not like either of the foods and suggest I use Science Diet. I am so frustrated trying to do what is best for them- and now one will only eat Nutro- the other has a bladder problem and I am at my wit's end! Also, the one is SO fussy I doubt if I can get her to eat anything else. They are both 5 year old shelties! Any help would be much appreciated!


I would stick away from Nutro products any menu food products any diamond food products SD I fed my dogs when I did not know any better and its not a good quality food at all! I would try a preimium kibble for the pups something affordable they do sell wellness at Petco which is good there are others out there who know of other good quality foods. I am feeding mine right now Merric BG and Innova Evo and wellness core & superfive mix wellness. Some folks do not like the wellness superfive mix because it is not grainless, but the ingrediants that are in it are of high quality and are not anything bad at all for dogs! We all eat a little junk food but in the superfive mix has high quality ingredients!I would definetly go with a better food for them SD is junk food! All vets only get like a weeks training in nutriiton not one of their strong points at all! 
Go on dogfoodanalysis.com and look at the premium foods there. That will help you! But getting them off the nutro and SD will be a big improvement!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Though I absolutely hate Nutro and would never feed any of my animals anything from them...thought this was interesting. The animal nutritionist who works at Nutro sent this to me. Of course she had no comment when i asked why anything would feed Nutro over EVO.

FDA Statement on Nutro Products, Inc.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Whatever you do, don't feed Nutro or SD. After being on this forum and speaking w/my vet... I realized I knew more than my vet. You, too will learn from this forum what is good and bad and why.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

ChattyCathy said:


> After being on this forum and speaking w/my vet... I realized I knew more than my vet.


well duhhh/ Anyone who has spent more than five minutes honestly researching canine nutrition knows more about it than their vet.
My old vet absolutely cringes when I told him that the dogs eat 50% raw, despite the fact every exam proved they were in tip-top shape. 
Unless your dog needs serious surgery, vets are pretty useless.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> well duhhh/ Anyone who has spent more than five minutes honestly researching canine nutrition knows more about it than their vet.
> My old vet absolutely cringes when I told him that the dogs eat 50% raw, despite the fact every exam proved they were in tip-top shape.
> Unless your dog needs serious surgery, vets are pretty useless.


"Ain't that the truth!"


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

BabyHusky said:


> Though I absolutely hate Nutro and would never feed any of my animals anything from them...thought this was interesting. The animal nutritionist who works at Nutro sent this to me. Of course she had no comment when i asked why anything would feed Nutro over EVO.
> 
> FDA Statement on Nutro Products, Inc.


HA that FDA statement seems wishy washy to me! Nutro is not under investigation they do not confirm nor deny that they are investigating its the media! Yikes! Seems to me that Nutro sure is under suspicion here!
That was an interesting read! Thanks for finding and sahring that one!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You know me, I don't like kibble companies ... ANY of them. However the FDA statement seems pretty straight forward to me and not wish washy in in way.

The statement says Nutro is not under investigation and they do not TYPICALLY confirm or deny investigations, but incorrect news reports concluded and reported Nutro Products was the subject of an investigation.

I don't know how more straight forward you can get. I think you missed the word "typically" in the report. :smile:


----------



## marbella (May 15, 2009)

*Puppy Biscuits*

Hello,

Are the Nutro Biscuits as bad as the food? I bought a box yesterday for my new puppy and just found this forum tonight. Are there any other puppy treats you would recommend?

Also, does anyone have experience with Blue Buffalo Puppy food from PetSmart?

Thanks!
-Marcia


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> You know me, I don't like kibble companies ... ANY of them. However the FDA statement seems pretty straight forward to me and not wish washy in in way.
> 
> The statement says Nutro is not under investigation and they do not TYPICALLY confirm or deny investigations, but incorrect news reports concluded and reported Nutro Products was the subject of an investigation.
> 
> I don't know how more straight forward you can get. I think you missed the word "typically" in the report. :smile:


No I read it correctly! 

FDA is clarifying that Nutro Products, Inc. is not currently under investigation. FDA does not typically confirm or deny the existence of an FDA investigation. It has recently come to our attention, however, that a media report incorrectly concluded and reported that Nutro Products, Inc. was the subject of an investigation. 

I was just being critical or sarcastic towards the FDA's response! The FDA neither confirms nor denies! Well then what its yes or No with the FDA!The media is the one sending the wrong message! So the FDA does neither condon nor condem is what it says they blame the media for incorrectly saying this! Well where then did the media get all the information! Oh well I am not really worried about it! I don't feed my dogs this and its a warning so others can be careful in their choice of what they feed they pups they have! People can make up their own minds to dowhat they choose with this information!:smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

marbella said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are the Nutro Biscuits as bad as the food? I bought a box yesterday for my new puppy and just found this forum tonight. Are there any other puppy treats you would recommend?
> 
> ...


They are just as bad. Take a look at the first few ingredients of the product. They have a few different product lines, and in each, a few different treat formulas, but all of them have corn and wheat as the leading three or four ingredients.
I haven't personally used Blue Buffalo but it is a decent food (though there are many that I feel are better) and I've read a lot of posts with positive feedback on it on this forum. I, however, don't like to support PetCo and PetSmart, and would go elsewhere. A lot of premium foods can be found at boutiques, doggy daycares, and mom and pop stores.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> They are just as bad. Take a look at the first few ingredients of the product. They have a few different product lines, and in each, a few different treat formulas, but all of them have corn and wheat as the leading three or four ingredients.
> I haven't personally used Blue Buffalo but it is a decent food (though there are many that I feel are better) and I've read a lot of posts with positive feedback on it on this forum. I, however, don't like to support PetCo and PetSmart, and would go elsewhere. A lot of premium foods can be found at boutiques, doggy daycares, and mom and pop stores.


I agree. I use BlueBuffalo for the Neo/Pitt mix and I like getting it from the mom&pop stores more then the big companies. It is a good food though. I LOVED the canned food mixed with the kibbel for the puppies. They seamed to like it too. It made it softer for them to eat it and it gave a little more protiene for them at the same time. I only put about 1/4 of a can to about 1.5 cups of kibble. Just enough to soften it, but not to make it mush! 
I do also agree that there are better foods out there. But if you are on a budget, or if you can't get to another place to get something else. It works just fine and is better then the rest of the 'stuff' that Petsmart sells.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

wags said:


> I was just being critical or sarcastic towards the FDA's response!


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh .............................................. nevermind. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> I do also agree that there are better foods out there. But if you are on a budget, or if you can't get to another place to get something else. It works just fine and is better then the rest of the 'stuff' that Petsmart sells.



Oh I know all about living on a budget! (I order my food from my place of employment and get it at wholesale value, otherwise there's no way I could afford it. 
I think you should get the best you can afford for your dog. If the best you can afford is Beneful.... well... then you probably shouldn't have a dog. But, if you're feeding something that's still good (like Blue Buffalo) then you're doing fine. Not everyone can afford the best-of-the-best all the time.


----------

